# Last season's dog work...Lets see it



## ThunderRoad (Jul 2, 2013)

Bored. Show me your dogs working so I dont fall asleep at my desk. Shelby will kick it off...


----------



## Brianf (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty dog and even prettier blind location, Brian.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 2, 2013)

Good looking pups guys!


----------



## Fat Albert (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool chessie...










R.I.P. Bear


----------



## mschlapa (Jul 2, 2013)

I know I am in the minority here since I dont hunt with a lab so I hope you guys dont mind. I hunt with DD's. Here are a few pics of some of the feathered game we have taken.


----------



## Brianf (Jul 2, 2013)

I dont know about the other guys here but im not prejudice. Nice looking dogs and they seem to work.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a hard life Gannon lives.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jul 3, 2013)

One of his last hunts, God bless him!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 3, 2013)

Scottyhardison said:


> It's a hard life Gannon lives.



Gannon looks kind of revved up to be wearing a princess crown...


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 3, 2013)

Well it doesn't take much more than a brisk wind to rev the ole boy up.  It's all about being at the ready for Gannon........ just in case....


----------



## TwinDrakes04 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Walker Dog*

Some photos from a good trip to our Ark lease in 65 degreee weather this past years 2nd opener. This was more than likely Walker's last trip out there at the age of 9, picked up 60+ ducks and geese in two days. One of the best most well trained dogs I've hunted with. The last pic says it all for the old boy...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Love the pic with the wigeon in his mouth!


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 4, 2013)

here's some of max,


----------



## ngaduck (Jul 5, 2013)

Black girls love some bling.


----------



## Fat Albert (Jul 5, 2013)

These are some great pics


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 5, 2013)

banded wood duck wow first time i have seen that!


----------



## fearthebeard333 (Jul 5, 2013)

Roommates pup. Good morning in North GA


----------



## fearthebeard333 (Jul 5, 2013)

Roommate's pup. Good morning in North GA


----------



## carolinaboy (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 6, 2013)

View attachment 738899


----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## laurelwood (Jul 7, 2013)

I think this is my favorite bit of work he's done this season-


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jul 7, 2013)

good looking dogs!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Rocket man (Rock)*

The goose in the last pic was Rock's first band retrieve. It was the first bird I killed last year.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jul 9, 2013)

Cash was busy last year at 13 years old.  Probably his last season hunting.  He is enjoying "retirement" this summer!!


----------



## Mark Brooks (Jul 9, 2013)

My Dad's Golden named Zack, doing his duty telling his master goodbye the day before Dad died in Augusta.  

Thanks to University Hospital Oncology Nurses for sneaking Zack up to Dad's floor.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 9, 2013)

Mark Brooks said:


> My Dad's Golden named Zack, doing his duty telling his master goodbye the day before Dad died in Augusta.
> 
> Thanks to University Hospital Oncology Nurses for sneaking Zack up to Dad's floor.



What an awesome, awesome picture! That'll bring a tear to your eye for sure. Sorry about the loss of your father.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 9, 2013)

Wing Nut said:


> View attachment 738886



i love that your arm is around your dog and not you wife


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 12, 2013)

mschlapa said:


> I know I am in the minority here since I dont hunt with a lab so I hope you guys dont mind. I hunt with DD's. Here are a few pics of some of the feathered game we have taken.



nice dogs mr.mike i was the one who got asta!!!!


----------



## Wing Nut (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks!





webfootwidowmaker said:


> i love that your arm is around your dog and not you wife


Thanks! She knows the deal.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 13, 2013)

Wing Nut said:


> thanks!Thanks! She knows the deal.



Its ok I spent more time with my pup on my wedding day too.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 13, 2013)

arkansas muddin'


----------



## jsav (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my possum birdie, the second picture was taken at her first ever hunt test.


----------



## spring (Aug 19, 2013)

So many great pictures here! My pup is sitting here by my feet right now with the "When are we going?" look....won't be long!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2013)

Mark Brooks said:


> My Dad's Golden named Zack, doing his duty telling his master goodbye the day before Dad died in Augusta.
> 
> Thanks to University Hospital Oncology Nurses for sneaking Zack up to Dad's floor.





Best pic of all, RIP Zack's Dad .


----------



## WhackemWilly (Nov 19, 2013)

Going on this pups 6th season


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 20, 2013)

*Its great that they did that.*

I hope when I'm in that stage of my life there will be a person willing to do that for me.



Mark Brooks said:


> My Dad's Golden named Zack, doing his duty telling his master goodbye the day before Dad died in Augusta.
> 
> Thanks to University Hospital Oncology Nurses for sneaking Zack up to Dad's floor.


----------



## Mud runner (Nov 20, 2013)

If you count working on getting me out of the truck faster to get her a biscuit. Then she is a awesome dog. She will not pick nothing up but she is a awesome dog to have around and keeps any unwelcome company out of her boat.


----------

